# Aquarium Stand



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if it would be ok to get a stand for an aquarium at like Home Depot or something or if anyone else knows where to get cheap stands. I'm almost done my exams , and wanted to start up another aquarium for the summer. Looking into purchasing a 36 gallon tank or maybe even larger . Thanks in advance!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Be wary of stands not specified for aquarium due to the weight of the tank. For a tank that size and you want a cheap one keep an eye on craigslist or kijiji. You can usually see metal stands for cheap, wood are out there but usually cost more.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Be wary of stands not specified for aquarium due to the weight of the tank. For a tank that size and you want a cheap one keep an eye on craigslist or kijiji. You can usually see metal stands for cheap, wood are out there but usually cost more.


I agree with that. Some things aren't made to hold tanks..(4 pieces of wood put together as a stand)

You can get those metal ones on kijiji and you can have two tanks on it 

Also you want to get a 36 gallon tank that is about 400lbs using glass filled with water not including the gravel and etc....


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh...so I guess I should just keep an eye out on kijiji then. I actually changed my mind for a 36 gallon to 25 gallon lol. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Ahhh...so I guess I should just keep an eye out on kijiji then. I actually changed my mind for a 36 gallon to 25 gallon lol. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


how about this 29 gallon stand from big als (something like that on kijiji)

so you can have one on the top and one on the bottom of the stand.

keep your eyes out for it on kijiji!! better yet you can get a deal with tank and stand


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea, during my breaks I quickly go browse around. But have you seen some these prices there asking??? It's crazy!!!! I ask them to lower it but they reply "If you were to buy from a store, you would be spending 500+" LOLLLL


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Yea, during my breaks I quickly go browse around. But have you seen some these prices there asking??? It's crazy!!!! I ask them to lower it but they reply "If you were to buy from a store, you would be spending 500+" LOLLLL


Just have to wait a bit for a GOOD deal.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed I was looking for probably 2months before I found a have decent deal for my 30g and stand. Pics are in my "my new to me 35g tank) thread.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Agreed I was looking for probably 2months before I found a have decent deal for my 30g and stand. Pics are in my "my new to me 35g tank) thread.


congratz on that!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks the only downside is I thought it was a 35g I should have taken measurements and done the calculations. A learning experience anyway, it is a custom built stand out of wood and 2x4 as the frame so it is sturdy. Still building the stock up slowly to let the bioload keep up. Just patience basically I noticed 30g tanks are hard to used it seems its either 20g or 40g not alot of 30g out there.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Ahhh...so I guess I should just keep an eye out on kijiji then. I actually changed my mind for a 36 gallon to 25 gallon lol. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


What are the dimensions of the tanks you're thinking of? I see below you're thinking 29gal. If it is a 29gal std. tank then it would be 30" wide.

I use a Home Depot 72 x 36 x 18" NSF rated wire shelf. It is a 5 tier shelf supporting 600lbs MAX per shelf. If you add 4 bricks to the bottom of the shelf and use the bottom shelf for your largest tank you should be able to 800lbs safely as each brick at the least from my research is rated at a min. 1000PSI.

I have a 20gal std. underneath it and my configuration is in a aquaponics setup. That Home Depot unit says 36" wide but when I measured it if you're going to slide a tank in 32.5" is the widest tank you can slide in the front thus why 30" tanks work well. Height is not an issue as it is fully adjustable up to 72".

If you don't need the whole 72" height you the unit can take down to a 36" height. That Home D one is black powder coated and on sale at ~$79 right now. There is a chrome version but I've not seen it for some time.

NB: Any shelf you see in Can.T, Home D, Rona, Lowes, etc that says X weight max per shelf is referring to a UDL (uniform distributed load) load. What that means is even coverage over most of the shelf. Not say 600lbs in the middle of the shelf as that would cause caving due to all the weight in the middle.

You can hold more on the lowest shelf with reinforcement (ie brick) but for all other shelves I would not exceed the max rating PER shelf.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Regardless of the bricks "max load" with anything a regular person does your not going to break a brick buy putting a fish tank on it, hell the tank will break before the brick does. 

From my experience after looking for a 30g for 2 months I'd say your chances of finding a 25g for a good deal aren't really high. If you are a bit flexible in that you are ok with a 30g it will increase your odds. Even with that for some reason it goes from 20g to 40g+ most of the time. It took awhile for me to find one and I did find good ones they just sold before I could get them. Good luck


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> What are the dimensions of the tanks you're thinking of? I see below you're thinking 29gal. If it is a 29gal std. tank then it would be 30" wide.
> 
> I use a Home Depot 72 x 36 x 18" NSF rated wire shelf. It is a 5 tier shelf supporting 600lbs MAX per shelf. If you add 4 bricks to the bottom of the shelf and use the bottom shelf for your largest tank you should be able to 800lbs safely as each brick at the least from my research is rated at a min. 1000PSI.
> 
> ...


I was thinking something along the lines of 24"L x 13"W x 19"H. I think maybe a dresser cabinet from IKEA might just hold this


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

as long as it is real wood


----------

